# Housekeeping Tokens



## enutts (Feb 22, 2017)

With WM you get 1 per every 10k points per year, correct? So if I get a contract for 11K or 12K points per year, how many would I get, 1 or 2?


----------



## DAman (Feb 22, 2017)

enutts said:


> With WM you get 1 per every 10k points per year, correct? So if I get a contract for 11K or 12K points per year, how many would I get, 1 or 2?



You still get 1 at 11-12000. 

You would get 2 at 20000.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 22, 2017)

Agreeing with DAman's post above.

1 token until you reach 20k annual credits owned.
2 tokens at 20k annual ownership.
3 tokens at 30k annual ownership.
4 tokens at 40k annual ownership, etc.


----------



## enutts (Feb 22, 2017)

Got it. Thanks


----------

